# Vivaldi Masterworks by Brilliant Classics.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

When I was acquiring two CDs by Blechacz, I've stumbled across a 50 CD Vivaldi set by Brilliant Classics. I didn't buy it because I was worried about the quality. The price was set at 150 PLN - that's just 3 PLN per CD (roughly $1).

Now, it's either a bargain or a "scam" - which is it? The cover's presented below (it looks the same just with 50 CDs):


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

The biggest problem I have with these big anthologies is that the ensembles and players are of uneven quality, and many I would not acquire on an individual basis. You probably get a mixture of modern instrument ensembles with HIP etc. However, a collection of works by a particular ensemble or group is much preferable.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

In other words it's not worth it. Even though it's only 3 PLN per Cd, that's still 150 PLN for pieces of unknown quality, right? Thanks.


----------



## Danny (Feb 16, 2010)

Have to agree with this.. A family member once bought me the Beethoven set for a christmas present.. Its never seen the light of day after playing several examples of not only mixed orchestral quality but dubious recording quality and was (ahem returned for vouchers)..


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

I have Brilliant's four biggest box sets, including the Beethoven above, and have enjoyed them all with multiple listenings. The lack of librettos is a challenge with some more obscure pieces. My ears are not as finely tuned as others here, so are not bothered by deficiencies others hear. I am considering the 40-disc Les Chefsd'Oeuvre Vivaldi set. Not sure how it compares to the brilliant set.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, I'm sorry, but people here are WAY TOO quick to call a box set trash. Sure the majority may be cheaply pieced together, "just trying to make a dime" releases with bottom of their class no name performers...but not all releases are like this! 

In my experience (having owned six of their big box sets) Brilliant Classics generally treat their releases as a labor of love. It's funny that you'll often hear negative sentiment about these sets on this site, yet the SAME PEOPLE will praise releases that are included in them (ie, the Fischer Haydn symphonies, or the Gulda Beethoven piano concertos/sonatas, or the Szeryng Beethoven Violin Concertos in the same set, or the Earl Wild Rachmaninoff Piano Concertos in the Rach set, or the...). It's just nothing but ignorance, truly...

Anyway, Kaerb - I've never heard this set before (or even a Masterworks release by Brilliant Classics), so I can't vouch for it's quality. However, if you haven't already, check out the Amazon . com reviews for it. I think the german one (amazon . de) has samples as well. The reviews for the "masterworks" series don't seem as positive as the other (ie, "Complete Edition) sets, so I don't really know...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

David58117 said:


> It's funny that you'll often hear negative sentiment about these sets on this site, yet the SAME PEOPLE *will praise releases that are included in them *(ie, the Fischer Haydn symphonies, or the Gulda Beethoven piano concertos/sonatas, or the Szeryng Beethoven Violin Concertos in the same set, or the Earl Wild Rachmaninoff Piano Concertos in the Rach set, or the...). It's just nothing but ignorance, truly....


Yes, you just reiterated my point above; that very large collections may have recordings of uneven quality. Precisely why we would praise the Fischer Haydn symphonies but maybe not the entire Haydn Masterworks collection. I have recently bought a Handel opera collection, which contains 8 operas, knowing that 2 of the recordings are junk, but I bought the collection to acquire 3 of the 8 recordings which are excellent, and cannot be bought on their own otherwise.


----------

